# How do I get voice and visual texting back after software upgrade?



## rzitrin1 (2 mo ago)

Hi. I've owned an S since my 2012 Signature. Now I have a 2016 S P100. When I did the upgrade to Release Notes 11, lots of things changed in my display and screens. Mostly, I've figured it out.

But I still can't get back functionality for the text messages I used to get populating the portion of the dash above the query mic, for which I could use the scrollbar to answer or dismiss.

Does anyone know how I can restore this function? I tried using the phone screen after enabling my phone to send and receive messages, but that didn't work. THANKS for any assistance.

Richard


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

Do a reboot, by pressing the brake pedal and holding down both scroll buttons, until the screen turns black. Wait two minutes and it should reboot.


----------

